# My Albino Babies



## Marla (Oct 12, 2008)

I bred my het female African Sulcata Priscilla out last year and look what I got in return...Of course they all didn't come from the same nest...


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 12, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2008)

Really nice pics, the color of their shells is very nice 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 12, 2008)

thats cool, what are you going to do with them all?


----------



## ruanda (Oct 12, 2008)

Very, very cute!
Congratulations!


----------



## purpod (Oct 12, 2008)

No fairs! I can't see 'em!! {laughing}

Ahhh, now I see them! How absolutely adorable!!!
Lovely, truly ~

Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 13, 2008)

oh wow!!! we need more pictures!! please post more!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Marla, Congratulations on some beautiful albino Sullys. wow will be interesting watching them grow on TFO.


----------



## Marla (Oct 13, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> thats cool, what are you going to do with them all?




*Well there is a broker who wants them..If thats the case I will finally be able to afford a block wall on the side of my yard that I worry the neighbor dogs will get in my yard...Any-hoo..they are fun to look at and they eat like piggies...*


----------



## TortGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Adorable! Lucky you!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very neato, congrats!!!!!

______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Oct 18, 2008)

Marla said:


> I bred my het female African Sulcata Priscilla out last year and look what I got in return...Of course they all didn't come from the same nest...



They are Beautifull Marla, It's cool to see an old freind on this Forum!


----------



## Marla (Oct 18, 2008)

REDFOOTMATT said:


> Marla said:
> 
> 
> > I bred my het female African Sulcata Priscilla out last year and look what I got in return...Of course they all didn't come from the same nest...
> ...




Hi Matt..good to see you too..


----------



## torto_x (Nov 2, 2008)

Wohoo..., superb! How many albino babies u have, Marla, and are they sensitive to sun light?


----------



## Marla (Nov 2, 2008)

torto_x said:


> Wohoo..., superb! How many albino babies u have, Marla, and are they sensitive to sun light?



I'm sure they are sensitive to sunlight but I really need to do more research on them..I never had albino's before...Thanks for asking...


Here is another shot that I liked



spikethebest said:


> oh wow!!! we need more pictures!! please post more!


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2008)

Marla they are so beautiful. How could you part with them. Won't you keep just one? It is like "Old home week" seeing you and Matt. lol


----------



## Marla (Nov 3, 2008)

terryo said:


> Marla they are so beautiful. How could you part with them. Won't you keep just one? It is like "Old home week" seeing you and Matt. lol



They are different that is for sure..I have one that is not perfect so I may keep him(he is short one scute)..I really need the money to build a block wall to stop the escapezzz..lol..or I would keep them all..


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 4, 2008)

Marla, your albino Sulcata's are amazing. If you do end up selling them, it's a win/lost scenario. You lose your albino Sulcata's & you'll have your block wall which benefits your tortoises. Later on though you might end up getting more albinos in your next few clutches. Then you'll be able to keep some.


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 22, 2009)

awesome sulki Marla.
do you have picts of the 12 scutes baby?
I would like to get one..


----------

